# Harley



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

For auction to benefit Toys for tots.....


----------



## AmabilisVesania (May 27, 2014)

Love this. The detailing on the metal is wonderful. I have trouble with drawing anything with reflections, especially water and metal. Any tips?


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the comments!

Just have to look very closely at the reflections in a photo. I use several different hardness pencils, blending stumps, and a sharpened eraser for highlights. A reflection is usually sharpest at the point nearest to the viewer. As the reflection wraps around, say an exhaust pipe or bumper, the definition fades somewhat. Hope that helps.


----------



## AmabilisVesania (May 27, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> Just have to look very closely at the reflections in a photo. I use several different hardness pencils, blending stumps, and a sharpened eraser for highlights. A reflection is usually sharpest at the point nearest to the viewer. As the reflection wraps around, say an exhaust pipe or bumper, the definition fades somewhat. Hope that helps.


Thank you! I'll have to find some subjects to practice more with.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's some close up detail on a Triumph engine.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

The Brough Superior engine detail.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)




----------

